# A question for Earlex HVLP sprayer users (or other hlvp)



## davic (23 Jan 2014)

Just wondering if the HV5000 would spray a creosote substitute and garden furniture preservers and paint. I suspect it probably will from the posts that I have read so far but I am not sure how well I understand what's been written. Still a beginner really.

The other thing is, is the HV5500 model worth the extra cash as it has about double the cfm? I don't know what difference that would make other than its £80ish more...

E2A:

I don't know if the 5000 is available, the equivalent looks like its the 4500


----------



## MrYorke (26 Jan 2014)

Your sprayer should have come with a small funnel/hopper (not sure of the exact name). This is used to determine the correct viscosity (how thick/thin a paint is). Using this correctly will allow you to know whether you can spray whatever you intend to use. I would imagine a creosote type product would be ok.....if it's not too thick. You can usually thin stuff down anyway. Maybe 10% max. Have you thought about the types of stain specifically designed for fencing etc as these are pretty thin already. 

With regards to the difference between the 2 machines, I would first ask whether you're going to use a sprayer a lot. If you are then I would say the more powerful sprayer would always be better. I have the 4500 and it suits me fine. I'd love a compressor set up but that's for another day when funds permit. 

Hope that helps


----------



## davic (26 Jan 2014)

Thanks very much. I'll probably get the 5500 because the nozzle is a more adjustable and its my hobby. But yeah, that's great. Just lastly, would it give a good enough finish to a motorcycle tank or frame etc?


----------



## MrYorke (26 Jan 2014)

Hmm, practice practice practice. 

The right conditions make a massive difference. The only problems I have is the paint running sometimes so that will be something to watch out for. 

Plenty of trials I'd say and good luck


----------



## davic (1 Feb 2014)

Got the 5500, just hope I get on with it OK and can put it to good use. ….


----------



## davic (5 Mar 2014)

It rocks! Quite easy to get a good finish and easy to clean. I have used water based stuff and I am very happy with it. Great British stuff


----------



## tool-me-up (10 Mar 2014)

davic":gv1pqwwc said:


> Thanks very much. I'll probably get the 5500 because the nozzle is a more adjustable and its my hobby. But yeah, that's great. Just lastly, would it give a good enough finish to a motorcycle tank or frame etc?



Depends Massively on the paint used, the mix, drying times etc.

Ive played about with it before and found the fence sprayers nozzles to be too big and tend to spit or splat the paint on rather than finely atomize it like a car paint gun does.
I havnt tried every gun and every nozzle and only tried a couple of variations of the paints so it may be worth a shot.

Keep a close on the needle tip for paint starting to clot on the end and go dry, you may need to thin the paint a fair bit and use multiple light coats to achieve better atomization and a smoother finish.

If you can buy a smaller needle for the gun.

I tried this because my compressor was on the small side and I could only do a few sweeps of the panel then had to stand and wait for the tank to build up pressure gain, then do a few sweeps etc.

I just could lay the paint flat with a fence sprayer so went back to waiting on the compressor ( didnt have enough cfm for the gun i had )

If you where going to try it I would give auto-air paints a bash as they are pretty thing and can go through airbrushes and all sorts.

Have a good read about them though as Im sure they need an additive OR lighting to flash them off properly and make them harden up properly.

Hope this is of some help.


----------



## davic (12 Mar 2014)

Very informative, thanks very much.


----------

